# question on relaoding 270 cal



## mrdfurco (Aug 11, 2009)

guys i have never reloaded. ... i have a friend that reloads and tells me that you can reload a 270 cal with 90 gr bullet to about 3900 fps. when you run the ballistic on this bullet it is GREAT bullet.. Sighting in gun at 300 yards on the bullseye you only have a drop of -6 inches at 400 yards. at 100 yards your only plus 1.8 inches. Is this correct ? it would make a gret deer round i think. also can i reload a 308 cal with a 90 or 100 grain bullet and get that kind of speed ? they use to make these accellerator bullets in 55gr but were not accurate for me. thanks. marty


----------



## Swifty56 (Sep 14, 2009)

Hello. First off the velocity you quote is only 300 to 400 fps over max load :eyeroll: for that bullet weight in 270, depending on whos manual you look at.

Second, the ballistics you state can only be achieved by jumping up that speed to 4400 fps, that would give you a 1.86" high at 100, dead on at 300, and a drop of 7.4 at 400. 3900 fps is 2.6 @ 100 and -9.73 @ 400.

Reality is that to obtain what he says is a defianate OVERLOAD, and IS NOT SAFE. Personally I would not want to be within 50 ft of someone shooting loads that hot.

Good Luck
Swifty


----------



## SDHandgunner (Jun 22, 2004)

First of all you can go online to http://data.hodgdon.com/main_menu.asp to get some load data for Hodgdon, IMR and Winchester Powders.

These will be a GUIDE to go buy and not cast in concrete.

Then if you want to check the ballistics with realistic velocities you can go online to http://www.handloads.com/calc/ to calculate ballistics charts.

However you will need to check the bullet manufatures web sites to get the correct ballistic coefficients for the bullets you want to make ballistic charts for as they are needed to calculate the ballistics.

Lastly like I said all of this will be a guideline to go buy. The only way you'll know for sure is to actually chronograph the particular loads in YOUR Rifle, and then make the ballistic charts from that velocity data.

Case in point I am loading the same 150gr. Nosler Ballistic Tips loaded with H-4350 Powder (same powder charge in each rifle) for at least 4 or 5 different .30-06 rifles. The velocities from these different .30-06 rifles varies from 2800 FPS in one .30-06 rifle to 3054 FPS in a different .30-06 rifle.

My nephew has a Remington Model 700 BDL Stainless-Synthetic .30-06, and I have a new T/C Encore with a Bergara Encore Barrel on it in .30-06. Both of these .30-06's have 24" Barrels. My nephews chronographs 2874 FPS while my Bergara Barreled T/C Encore chronographs the same exact ammo at 3054 FPS, hence stating that the loading data is a guide and each individual rifle will likey perform different and or prefer a different powder charge and or bullet.

Larry


----------



## mrdfurco (Aug 11, 2009)

Thanks for the info. while i have you guys on line what would be the max fps i could out of the 90 gr bullet in any cal hand loading ?. coonman


----------



## SDHandgunner (Jun 22, 2004)

According to the Hodgdon web site data with a 90gr. Sierra Hollow Point the maximum velocity attained from a .270 Winchester would be 3600 FPS. I didn't look it up but think maybe a few FPS more could be gained with a .270 Weatherby Magnum or a .270 Winchester Short Magnum.

Larry


----------



## SaberX01 (Sep 25, 2009)

You asked a couple questions that i didn't see specific answers too, so here goes, baring in mind these are just my personal preferences & comments.

Firstly, I would not shoot a 90gr bullet at anything other that Prarrie Dogs, Ground Hogs, Big Jack Rabbits, critters of that size.

I know people that have shot Deer & Elk with .270's, but certainly not with a 90gr bullet. Same goes for your .308. That's a great round, but has very little functional use at the 90gr level apart from ripping up paper and watching the Chrono sore to high levels (IMHO). I also know a few fellas that spent a couple days tracking a wounded animal from these same caliber rifles. Was it shot placement, wrong bullet or a combination of both, who knows. Thankfully, I've never had that problem, most fall dead in their track or go a short distance before falling.

270's, 30-30's 30-06 guns probably kill more deer in the US than any other caliber, but not at ranges in excess of 200 yards, and certainly not with light bullets at those ranges.

If your shooting Deer in the South Eastern states, a .270 is a real good choice for medium distance shoots, but if your out west where I'm at (Montana) or in the mid-western states where Mulies & Whitetails get to weights upward of 250+ lbs on a regular basis, you need a bullet that packs a pretty heafty punch.

A 140gr Nosler AccuBond bullet can push upwards of 3000 FPS, and that size bullt / speed will do the business on any medium sized deer at reasonable shot distances. I wouldnt' take a poke at them in the 300+ yard range though. I'd rather use my 300 Ultra Mag 200gr setup for shots 300 to 500 yds, even then, that has allot of risk.

Anyway, just my thoughts on light bullet deer hunting.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

You can't come close to those velocities and nothing has lost more game than poor bullet choice. The Barnes X bullets will work in the light weights, but none of the others. Yet that is. Some of the new lead free bullets will if they make small weight for caliber. 
The 90 gr bullets are made for impressive blow ups of small critters. I suppose poor shooting and buck fever may be the top contenders for game loss, but poor bullet choice has to be right up in there. The 90 gr. or even the 110 V-Max are perhaps the worst choices you could make for deer. They are prairie dog bullets.


----------

